# A Shelter Dog asks God...



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

A Shelter Dog asks God...
Author: Joan C. Fremo
Published on: July 29, 2001 

Dear God,
What is "Time"?
I hear the sadness in the voices of workers here.
They say my "Time is up",
that they have to make room for yet another dog. 

My "Time" is up. I don't know what that means, God. 
I only know that my new friends are so sad, and the more I wag my tail--- 
the harder I try to make them feel better---
the sadder they become. 

I know I have heard that word "Time" before, but I don't understand.
When I was younger, my people would say "Time to play!"
They would throw the ball, and I would run fast.
Sometimes I brought it back to them, but other times we'd end up chasing each other having fun. 

I remember "Time to eat". My people would put down a bowl of food,
and I would enjoy dinner, wagging my tail in joy.
There was also "Time for your walk".
My boy would put my leash on, and we would go walking together, visiting the neighborhood and enjoying each other's company. 

When I was younger I thought "Time" meant fun. Or maybe Love? 

I don't understand.
"Time" must mean something else, but how can it change, God?
Before I came here, I heard my people say,
"No time to feed you now, boy. Later, when I get home."
Sometimes my family would forget, and there was no food in my bowl.
Does "Time" mean when my belly hurts? 

My people said there was no time for walks. 
I tried to hold it all day long-- but God, I just couldn't anymore.
When I finally had to go, it made my family very angry.
Does "Time" means anger? Or maybe Loneliness? 

My family said they didn't have "Time".
They didn't have time to play, or time to take me to the vet, or time to go for walks. 
They didn't have "Time", so they brought me here. 

Maybe I was right... They said they didn't have time,
and if "Time" means Love, how did they lose it? 
Did I do something wrong? 

God, I think my new friends are sending me to you.
Do you have "Time"?
May I sit on the couch? 

Am I a good Dog, God?
Is it "Time"? 

The End 



One of the most important things we can give our Pets is "Time". 
The time to love them, care for them, and train them.
Animal Shelters and Humane Societies across the country are filled
with Pets whose families didn't have "Time".
Every year, the "Time is up" for 12 million companion Pets.
Do you have the "Time" to make a difference


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

That is so sad, but unfortunately so true. It makes me cry.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

We live in a disposable world. Many people don't find time for their kids much less their pets. It makes me cry how many people I have seen that are sooo excited when they get their new pet, and then not long after the fun it over and they are looking to rid themselves of the responsibility. I guess in a way the lucky ones are dumped at the Humane society. Some get another chance. Many are just chained up or kenneled up most of their lives. It is sad.


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

so sad.... *sniffle*


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

That is such a heart tugger.....I am a sobbing mess...


----------

